# Russian Tortoise Outdoor Nighttime Temperature



## pdelpizzo (Jun 13, 2012)

What is the ideal minimum nighttime temperature for a Russian tortoise living outdoors?

Thanks!

Patrick Del Pizzo
San Diego


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

pdelpizzo said:


> What is the ideal minimum nighttime temperature for a Russian tortoise living outdoors?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



I think the conditions are:

Not to drop below 60 degrees F.
Should be in the 60's at night.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

As long as you tort can dig in and it isn't raining hard, your tort will probably be OK in temperatures lower than 60F outside. It is after all what they do in the wild... dig a hole and go live in that where it's warmer than on the surface.

the reason I'm cautious about rain is because the hole could fill up with water!

My concern is that cold night-times are often reflected in cold day times. If it isn't going to be sunny first thing next day, your Russian will probably decide to stay in his hole for a few days because he can't bask and warm up. It would be better then to bring him in overnight to warm up and put him out once he's reached basking temp.

I'm having to do this at the moment because the weather has been so diabolical in the UK recently.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2012)

In San Diego you should have no temperature problems with an adult Russian living outside year round.


----------



## pdelpizzo (Jun 13, 2012)

I live in San Diego and lately its in the 50s at night with daily highs generally in the 70s to 80s. The ground temp in direct sun will jump well above 100 degrees during the day and then match the ambient air temp at night in the mid to upper 50s.

I'm thinking of burying a hide for possible nighttime camping but I just want to make sure it'll be warm enough. I intend to maintain the indoor enclosure for overcast days, though I don't anticipate too many more of those until the fall. I also considered getting a heating pad to try to regulate something warmer.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

If he's going underground, it will be a few degrees warmer than the surface. Given your daytime temps, you don't need to worry.


----------



## Stenty (Jun 13, 2012)

I live in San Diego, and my Russians are out 24/7. Their hides are partly sunk under the ground, and I don't use an additional heat source. They seem happy.


----------

